# Just getting started



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Hey everyone, looking for opinions on the best salt water spinning reel combo for the money? It's going to be for my family who just want to get started with some inshore fishing and sight casting. We live and will be fishing around Weeki Wachee FL. I have some older Penn reels and love them but just not sure about spending that kind of money for 6 or 8 rods in one pop. Any help and opinions will be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Michael Barfield (727)637-1241


----------



## Dan Leverette (Nov 1, 2018)

Daiwa BG is a great reel for the money, rods are a little harder to say as there’s so many. I like st. Croixs but they’re not the cheapest.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Penn battle combos are hard to beat for the money


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

@Copahee Hound that's what I did. Got 2 battle 2's and 2 firece3's!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

If you have small kids and you're worried about them breaking expensive gear, I'd go with a Shimano FX. It's a $15-20 reel. Hear me out though. It's the best 15 buck reel I've ever used. Decently smooth, anti reverse is ok, and the drag isn't too bad. The best part is I don't worry when I hand it to my four year old. I'd spool it with mono, as it can't handle braid worth a flip, but it's a great reel for the money. If it gets broken or dropped over the side, I don't sweat it. I bought 5 of them in one shot the last time Gator Jim's had them on sale. What's great is it keeps his grubby little fingers away from my Sustains.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

I like the idea of $20. Might have to try that


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

If other people are going to use them and it’s for saltwater, I usually buy ugly sticks with whatever real is on them for about 35-50 bucks At some point with cheaper stuff how long they live is just luck.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

I’ve also had good luck with the box store Shimano rods for everyday beater rods! Heck, have a couple that are 10-12 years old and have been put through the ringer! The cheap reels are pretty decent for the price also, as already mentioned!


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Anybody build their own rids from mudhole tackle. They have a store close to Tampa


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

I'll second the BG series reels, especially when you can find them on Amazon occasionally for under $90. I have 2 now and a buddy runs one as well. But I have found the Penn Battle II combos for both rod and 4000 size reel for $85 shipped on Amazon. The reels are great, but people have noted the rod breaks easily. I haven't used mine enough to test it. I'd set up a price alert on CamelCamelCamel for the Penn Combos and when they drop below $90 each, buy a couple and give them a run. Even if the rod breaks after some use, you'll still have a great reel for the money. 

I've got several of the Shimano GLF spinning rods. They are about $90, Academy carries them, and they are LIGHT. They are on the lighter end of the power spectrum though. The mediums are more like MLs and the MLs are very light. I also like Ugly Sticks as they can be had for $40 at WalMart and offer a 7 year warranty. 

Either way, just get out and start fishing. You'll figure out what you like and what you don't. I've also found some great deals on Okuma reels from Dunn's, like 1/2 off, and have really liked them so far as well. None of my gear gets beat up (yet) and I don't fish nearly as often as I'd like, but I just decided to buy stuff based on the recommendations from folks here and then retool as I go. Yes it cost money when you buy something you end up not using or having to sell at a loss, but it's the only way and heck, the entire sport costs a good bit!


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

JRHorne said:


> I'll second the BG series reels, especially when you can find them on Amazon occasionally for under $90. I have 2 now and a buddy runs one as well. But I have found the Penn Battle II combos for both rod and 4000 size reel for $85 shipped on Amazon. The reels are great, but people have noted the rod breaks easily. I haven't used mine enough to test it. I'd set up a price alert on CamelCamelCamel for the Penn Combos and when they drop below $90 each, buy a couple and give them a run. Even if the rod breaks after some use, you'll still have a great reel for the money.
> 
> I've got several of the Shimano GLF spinning rods. They are about $90, Academy carries them, and they are LIGHT. They are on the lighter end of the power spectrum though. The mediums are more like MLs and the MLs are very light. I also like Ugly Sticks as they can be had for $40 at WalMart and offer a 7 year warranty.
> 
> Either way, just get out and start fishing. You'll figure out what you like and what you don't. I've also found some great deals on Okuma reels from Dunn's, like 1/2 off, and have really liked them so far as well. None of my gear gets beat up (yet) and I don't fish nearly as often as I'd like, but I just decided to buy stuff based on the recommendations from folks here and then retool as I go. Yes it cost money when you buy something you end up not using or having to sell at a loss, but it's the only way and heck, the entire sport costs a good bit!


I know it costs to play. I own several older penn reels but was looking for the info for a new person. Or my family who may not enjoy fishing like I do.


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

Mike Haydon said:


> I know it costs to play. I own several older penn reels but was looking for the info for a new person. Or my family who may not enjoy fishing like I do.


Oh yea, I was just voicing my opinion and outlook! I totally hear you on the family thing. I have a 5 year old and a 20 month old, so I am fully expecting to lose some equipment to the good fight over the next 15 plus years!


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

JRHorne said:


> Oh yea, I was just voicing my opinion and outlook! I totally hear you on the family thing. I have a 5 year old and a 20 month old, so I am fully expecting to lose some equipment to the good fight over the next 15 plus years!


LMAO!! That's what I am getting at.... do you hand the little guy a $600 rod and reel or do you look cheaper. That's why I ended up getting the couple I did. I also just picked up a LEWS combo for about $89 and is salt ready, 10+1 bearing, decent hold of braid and nice amount of ounces on the rod. My son and I liked the lews rod better so far


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

Mike Haydon said:


> LMAO!! That's what I am getting at.... do you hand the little guy a $600 rod and reel or do you look cheaper. That's why I ended up getting the couple I did. I also just picked up a LEWS combo for about $89 and is salt ready, 10+1 bearing, decent hold of braid and nice amount of ounces on the rod. My son and I liked the lews rod better so far


What was the part number of that Combo? I bet it is the one that I had on order with Bass pro that they canceled on me. Was it a 7' rod and spinning reel, lime green?


----------

